# Seattle WA



## Votan (Nov 12, 2012)

Interested in starting up a Seattle WA game?  

I play a variety of systems, including most versions of D&D/Pathfinder.  I have long wanted to try out Savage Worlds and would be open to other possibilities as well.  

I enjoy DMing, but would be interested in other options as well.


----------



## Votan (Dec 9, 2012)

I am still looking at the possibility of forming a Seattle based group.  A four hour weeknight game would be perfect.  I can host and I am an experienced DungeonMaster for both Pathfinder and D&D.


----------

